# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ակտիվ լսողություն

## Ֆոտոն

Ունակություններ կան, որ շատ կարևոր են, բայց մեզ չեն սովորեցնում կամ մենք ենք անտարբեր: Թեման ակտիվ լսողության ունակության մասին է, նյութի աղբյուր(անգլերեն), թարագմանույթունը՝ իմ: Թարգմանչական անփորձությանս համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում նախօրոք, պատրաստ եմ լսել կարծիքներ:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), Moonwalker (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Առաջին մաս*

*Լսիր՝ ինչ են իսկապես ասում մարդիկ*

Լսելն ամենակարևոր ունակություններից է, որ կարող ես ունենալ: Լավ լսելը մեծ ազդեցություն ունի աշխատանքի արդյունավետության վրա և այլ մարդկանց հետ փոխհարաբերությունների որակի վրա:

Մենք լսում ենք տեղեկություն ստանալու համար:

Մենք լսում ենք հասկանալու համար:

Մենք լսում ենք հաճույք ստանալու համար:

Մենք լսում ենք սովորելու համար:

Թվում է, եթե այս բոլոր նպատակներով մենք լսում ենք, ուրեմն լավ լսող ենք: Իրականում մեզնից շատերն այդպիսին չեն: Կախված այն բանից, թե ինչ ենք լսում, մենք հիշում ենք դրա 25-ից 50 տոկոսը: Դա նշանակում է, որ երբ խոսում ես տնօրենիդ, գործընկերներիդ, հաճախորդների կամ ամուսնու հետ, նրանք ուշադրություն են դարձնում խոսակցության կեսից պակասին: Սա վշտալի է:

Փաստորեն, երբ ինչ-որ բան են քեզ ներկայացնում կամ ուղղություն են տալիս, դու ևս ամբողջ ասելիքը չես լսում: Հույսդ այն բանի  վրա է, որ կարևոր մասերը ներառված են ասվածի 25-50 տոկոսում: Իսկ եթե այդպես չէ՞:

Հստակ լսելը հմտություն է, որը զարգացնելով բոլորս կշահենք: Լավ լսող դառնալով՝ դու կբարելավես ինչպես քո աշխատանքային արդյունավետությունը, այնպես էլ ազդելու, համոզելու և բանակցելու հմտությունները: Կխուսափես ընդհարումներից և թյուրիմացություններից: Այս բոլորը անհրաժեշտ են աշխատավայրում հաջողությունների հասնելու համար:

Ավելի լավ լսող դառնալու  ճանապարհը ակտիվ լսողությունը գործի դնելն է: Դու գիտակցաբար ջանում ես լսել ոչ միայն բառերը, որ ասվում են, այլ, որն ավելի կարևոր է, փորձում ես հասկանալ ամբողջական ասելիքը: Սա անելու համար դու պետք է շատ ուշադրություն դարձնես խոսողին:

Չպետք է քեզ թույլ տաս շեղվել շուրջը տեղի ունեցող որևԷ բանով կամ հակառակ փաստարկներ կազմելով: Դա պետք է անել, երբ խոսողը ավարտի խոսքը: Չպետք է նաև քեզ թույլ տաս, որ ձանձրանաս կամ որ ասելիքից ուշադրությունդ շեղվի: Այս բոլորը խանգարում են լավ լսելուն և հասկանալուն:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), einnA (02.03.2011), Gayl (02.03.2011), Lianik (02.03.2011), Lusina (02.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), murmushka (02.03.2011), Tig (02.03.2011), Դեկադա (04.03.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Երկրորդ մաս*

*Ակնարկ:  Եթե շատ ես դժվարանում կենտրոնանալ այն բանի վրա, թե ինչ է խոսողն ասում, փորձիր մտքում կրկնել նրա ասած բառերը: Սա կուժեղացնի նրա ասելիքը և կօգնի կենտրոնացած մնալ:*

Խոսողին ցույց տուր, որ լսում ես, թե ինչ է ասում: Սրա կարևորությունը հասկանալու համար ինքդ քեզ հարցրու, թե չի՞ պատահել, որ զրույցի ժամանակ մտածեիր՝ արդյո՞ք քեզ լսում էր խոսակիցը: Դու մտածում էիր, որ խոսքդ օդո՞վ է անցնում, եթե նույնիսկ շարունակում ես ուշադրության արժանի թեմայի շուրջ խոսել: Զգացողությունն այնպիսին է, որ պատի հետ ես խոսում, ու սա մի բան է, որից կուզես խուսափել: 

Հասկանալու հաստատումը կարող է լինել այնքան պարզ, ինչքան գլխի շարժումը կամ սովորական «ահա, ըհը»-ն: Պարտադիր չէ, որ դա համաձայնություն նշանակի, դու պարզապես ցույց ես տալիս, որ լսում ես: Լսելը հաստատլելու համար մարմնի լեզուն և այլ նշաններ օգտագործելով՝ դու նաև հիշեցնում ես ինքդ քեզ ուշադրությունդ չկորցնել և մտքերով չտարվել:

Դու պետք է փորձես նաև պատասխանել խոսողին՝ խրախուսելով, որ շարունակի խոսելը, որպեսզի դու կարողանաս ստանալ քեզ համար անհրաժեշտ ինֆորմացիան: Գլխի շարժումը և «ահա, ուհու»-ն ցույց են տալիս, որ դու հետաքրքրված ես: Հազվադեպ տրվող ամփոփիչ հարցը կամ մեկնաբանությունը ասվածի մասին, հաղորդում է, որ ասելիքը ճիշտ ես ընկալել:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), einnA (02.03.2011), Gayl (02.03.2011), Lianik (02.03.2011), Lusina (02.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), murmushka (02.03.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Երրորդ մաս*

*Ակտիվ լսող դառնալու ճանապարհին* :Smile: 

Ակտիվ լսելու հինգ կարևոր բաղադրիչներ կան: Դրանք բոլորն օգնում են երաշխավորելու, որ դու լսում ես խոսողին, և որ խոսողը գիտի այդ մասին:

1.	Ուշադրություն դարձրու
Խոսողին անընդհատական ուշադրություն ցույց տուր, ընկալիր նրա ասելիքը: Ընդունիր, որ ժեստերը ևս «բարձրաձայն են խոսում»:

•	Ուղիղ նայիր խոսողին:
•	Մի կողմ վանիր ուշադրությունը շեղող մտքերը: Մտովի մի՛ պատրաստվիր հակահարվածի:
•	Միջավայրի գործոններով տարվելուց խուսափիր:
•	«Լսիր» խոսողի մարմնի լեզուն:
•	Խմբակային քննարկման ժամանակ  լսելիս քեզ ետ պահիր կողքի  խոսակցություններից:

2.	Ցույց տուր, որ լսում ես:

•	Քո մարմնի և ժեստերի լեզվով ուշադրություն ցույց տուր:
•	Հաճախակի արա գլխի շարժում:
•	Ժպտա և դեմքի այլ արտահայտություներից օգտվիր:
•	Հետևիր մարմնիդ կեցվածքին, որ բաց և հյուրընկալ լինի:
•	Խրախուսիր խոսողին իր խոսքը շարունակել փոքրիկ մեկնաբանություններով, ինչպես օրինակ՝ «ահա, այո, ըհը»:

3.	Հետադարձ կապ տուր
Մեր անձնական ֆիլտրերը, եզրակացությունները, քննադատումները և հավատքները կարող են աղավաղել մեր լսածը: Որպես լսող մեր դերը հասկանալն է, թե ինչ է ասվում: Սա կարող է պահանջել քեզնից արտահայտել, թե ինչ է ասվել և հարցեր տալ:

•	Արտահայտիր ասվածը՝ սկսելով հետևյալ նախադասությամբ: «Դուք ասում եք, որ ...»:
•	Որոշ կետեր ճշտելու համար հարցեր տուր: «Ի՞նչ նկատի ունեիր,  երբ ասացիր, որ ...»: «Սա՞ նկատի ունես»:
•	ժամանակ առ ժամանակ խոսողի մեկնաբանություններն ամփոփիր:
Ակնարկ: Եթե պատասխանդ զգացմունքային է ստացվում, ավելին հարցնելով պատասխանիր: «Կարող է ես ճիշտ չհասկացա, ձեր ասածը անձնական ընդունեցի: Կարծում եմ, դուք ասացիք, որ ...: Դա՞ նկատի ունեիք»:

4.	Հետաձգիր մեղադրելը
Խանգարելը ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնում է: Այն կջախջախի խոսողին և կսահմանափակի ասելիքը լիովին հասկանալը:

•	Թույլ տուր խոսողն ավարտի խոսքը,
•	Մի՛ ընդհատիր հակադիր փաստարկներով:

5.	Համապատասխան ձևով արձագանքիր
Ակտիվ լսողությունը հարգանքի և ըմբռնման մոդել է: Դու ստանում ես ինֆորմացիա և հեռանկար: Հարձակվելով խոսողի վրա՝ ոչինչ չես ավելացնում բացի նրան ճնշելուց:

•	Անկեղծ, բաց և անաչառ եղիր արձագանքելիս:
•	Հարգանքով պաշտպանիր տեսակետներդ:
•	Վարվիր ուրիշի հետ այնպես, ինչպես ինքը կուզեր, որ իր հետ վարվեին:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), einnA (02.03.2011), Gayl (02.03.2011), Lianik (02.03.2011), Lusina (02.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), murmushka (02.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Չորրորդ և վերջին մաս*

*Ամփոփում
*

Ակտիվ լսելը պահանջում է կենտրոնացվածություն և վճռականություն: Հին սովորությունները դժվար է կոտրել: Եվ եթե լսողական սովորություններդ այնքան վատն են, որքան շատ մարդկանց մոտ է, ապա լիքը անելիք ունես: 

Շրջահայաց եղիր լսածիդ հանդեպ և հաճախ հիշեցրու ինքդ քեզ, որ քո նպատակը իսկապես լսելն է, թե ինչ է ասվում: Մի կողմ թող բոլոր այլ մտքերն ու շրջապատում կատարվողը, կենտրոնացիր ասելիքի վրա: Հարցեր տուր, արձագանքիր լսածին համոզվելու համար, որ հասկանում ես ասելիքը: Երբ չես հասկանում, կպարզես, որ այն, ինչն ասվում է քեզ և այն, ինչը լսում ես, կարող են զարմանալիորեն տարբերվել:

 Ավելի մարդամոտ ու ավելի լավ հաղորդակցվող դառնալու համար սկսիր օգտագործել ակտիվ լսողությունն այսօր: Քո աշխատանքային արդյունավետությունը բարելավիր և զարգացրու ավելի լավ փոխհարաբերություններ:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), Lusina (02.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), murmushka (02.03.2011), Արշակ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Քանի դեռ կարծիք չկա, ես իմ տպավորություններով կիսվեմ:  :Smile: 

Երբ կարդացի, հասկացա, որ շատ պարազ բան է դա, բայց արի ու տես, որ լիքը դեպքեր են եղել, որ կարելի էր կիրառել ակտիվ լսողությունը, իսկ ես մտքովս էլ չեմ անցկացրել:
Միանգամից թարագմանելու ու տարածելու ցանկություն առաջացավ, քանի որ մեր շրջապատում շա՜տ-շատերը դրա կարիքն ունեն, իրենք էլ տեղյակ չեն:
Այնպես որ, ես ուզում եմ կիրառել, սովորել սա, փորձում եմ, հաճախ մոռանում  :Sad:   :Blush: , ուրախ եմ, որ այդ ուղղությամբ գնալով հմտություններս կշատացնեմ: Իսկ հաջորդ աշխատանքին դիմելիս էլ կնշեմ իմ հմտությունների ցանկում: :Wink: 
Բոլորին ցանկանում եմ այս գիտելիքը:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), Lusina (02.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Քանի դեռ կարծիք չկա, ես իմ տպավորություններով կիսվեմ: 
> 
> Երբ կարդացի, հասկացա, որ շատ պարազ բան է դա, բայց արի ու տես, որ լիքը դեպքեր են եղել, որ կարելի էր կիրառել ակտիվ լսողությունը, իսկ ես մտքովս էլ չեմ անցկացրել:
> Միանգամից թարագմանելու ու տարածելու ցանկություն առաջացավ, քանի որ մեր շրջապատում շա՜տ-շատերը դրա կարիքն ունեն, իրենք էլ տեղյակ չեն:
> Այնպես որ, ես ուզում եմ կիրառել, սովորել սա, փորձում եմ, հաճախ մոռանում  , ուրախ եմ, որ այդ ուղղությամբ գնալով հմտություններս կշատացնեմ: Իսկ հաջորդ աշխատանքին դիմելիս էլ կնշեմ իմ հմտությունների ցանկում:
> Բոլորին ցանկանում եմ այս գիտելիքը:


Իսկ ես  շուտվանից եմ մոտս հայտնաբերել, երբ ինձ թվում էր, որ ամեն ինչ պարզ է և կարելի է այլևս չլսել ու պարզվում էր, որ ոչինչ էլ չես հասկացել , բայց հիմա մոտս ոնց որ ստացվում է, չնայած մեկ-մեկ շեղվում եմ ու մեկ րոպե հետո հասկանում եմ, որ ոչինչ չեմ հասկացել   :Jpit: 
Կարծում եմ այս կանոնները այնքան տարրական են, որ ցանկացած հասուն մարդ պետք արդեն գիտակցած լիներ :

----------

Ֆոտոն (10.03.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ ես  շուտվանից եմ մոտս հայտնաբերել, երբ ինձ թվում էր, որ ամեն ինչ պարզ է և կարելի է այլևս չլսել ու պարզվում էր, որ ոչինչ էլ չես հասկացել , բայց հիմա մոտս ոնց որ ստացվում է, չնայած մեկ-մեկ շեղվում եմ ու մեկ րոպե հետո հասկանում եմ, որ ոչինչ չեմ հասկացել  
> Կարծում եմ այս կանոնները այնքան տարրական են, որ ցանկացած հասուն մարդ պետք արդեն գիտակցած լիներ :


Գիտակցելը բոլորն էլ գիտակցում են, բայց լսելիս շատ հաճախ մոռանում ես դրա մասին  :Jpit:

----------

Ֆոտոն (03.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գիտակցելը բոլորն էլ գիտակցում են, բայց լսելիս շատ հաճախ մոռանում ես դրա մասին


Եթե գիտակցում ես դա արդեն լավ է, մարդ կա էտ էլ չի անում  :LOL: , արդեն կսկսես ինքդ քո վրա աշխատել, մի քիչ դժվար ա բայց մանր-մանր կստացվի:

----------


## einnA

կարդացի ու միանգամից տնօրենիս խոսքերը հիշեցի  :Jpit: 

մինչև խոսելը միշտ նախապես ասում է` ուշադիր լսեք, թե ինչ եմ ասում, կեսից չասեք, թե հասկացաք, վերջում եմ ասելու ինչ եմ ուզում  :Jpit: 

հիմա բոլորս սովորել ենք. անգամ եթե նոր մարդ է գալիս, խոսում է, մենք մինչև վերջ լսում ենք, էս խեղճերն էլ զարմացած նայում են`  հասկացաք, թե չէ  :Jpit:

----------

Ֆոտոն (10.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ EQ-ն ձգտում ա 0-ի, էս իմ էմոցիաների բանը չի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Սա իսկապես պարզ բան է, բայց ինչպես շատերը, էմոցիաներին տրվելով՝ մոռանում են, թե ինչի համար են լսում: 


Նկատել ե՞ք, թե ինչ տպավորություն են ձեզ վրա թողնում այն մարդիկ, որոնք ձեզ ուշադիր լսում են, համբերատար են ու հակված են ձեզ օգնելուն: Ամենայն հավանակաությամբ հարգանքով ու սիրալիրությամբ կլցվեք նման մարդկանց հանդեպ, դեռ մի տեղ էլ կասեք, որ շատ կիրթ ու բարեհամբույր էր: Մանավանդ ծառայություն մատուցող կազմակերպությունների աշխատողները, մարդկանց լայն շերտերի հետ հարաբերվողպաշտոններում այս կանոնները հատկապես կարևոր են:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ճիշտն ասած, գիտեմ, որ շատերի համար սա նույնիսկ անընդունելի ա դժվարության պատճառով, բայց մյուս կողմից գիտեմ, որ նման վերաբերմունքի արժանանալ համարյա բոլորն են ուզում ու նաև պահանջում: Իսկ ինչի՞ եք հիմա դիմադրում այս գիտելիքին, ինչու՞ չեք սկսում կիրառելը:  :Dntknw:  

Քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, օրենքներ, հարգանք, պատիվ... էս բոլորը սկսվում են էսքան պարզ բաներից. իրար քաղաքավարի լսելուց ու հասկանալուց:

----------

